# How to clean up after a water birth?



## Pearls18

This is probably a really silly question, but how do you go about cleaning up the birth pool? I had a water birth with DS but I can't ever remember the water being really bloody but I'm guessing it must be? How do you get rid of all the water and clean it properly? Whenever I picture my birth this is the bit I can't get my head around lol.


----------



## MindUtopia

Your pool should come with a liner or if not buy one (about 30 quid). I didn't really use my pool very long (about 30 minutes and then got out to give birth, wish I'd stayed in, I would have made less of a mess!). But they either come with or you can purchase a submersible pump that will pump all the water out (into a sink, bath tub, or outside if you have an outdoor drain). Someone might have to scoop any floaty bits out first, but otherwise the rest just sinks to the bottom and then you just take the liner off. Then give the pool a good wipe down with antibacterial cleaner, especially the handles. I didn't actually see it done, but this is what I was told. Someone (midwives or my doula) just did it because even my husband doesn't remember it happening. Then the midwives will scoop up all the soiled floor coverings or towels (unless you plan to wash them) and put them in bin bags that they take with them to dispose of at the hospital. I did wash some towels and sheets, but lots of them just when in the bin and away with them. I can't recommend enough getting double the number of floor coverings (shower curtains or tarp) and towels than you think you need. I didn't have enough and it got messy. But there's nothing that a little salt (pour onto any stains in the carpet and let absorb before you hoover up) and Vanish won't get out!


----------



## Pearls18

Thank you, we live in a military quarter so had better not make a permanent mess lol. I think I will go out and buy lots of cheap towels and shower curtains etc that can just be disposed of. I am borrowing a birth pool from a lovely friend which I am going to buy a liner for. It will be hubby's job while I'm giving the first feed I think haha.


----------



## sue_88

Argos Value Shower Curtains.....less that £2 each!

Charity Shops for towels.

Submersible Water pump for emptying pool.....fishing net for floating matter.

And that's probably about all you will need.


----------

